# Sunny Club At Hong Kong



## fourlong (Jun 26, 2005)

i am the photographer of Hong Kong B14 club
http://www.fourlong.com/SunnyClub.htm 

many B14 there~ Are they good looking ? :fluffpol: :fluffpol: :givebeer:


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

I REALLY like some of those headlights and front ends on those.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Daaang! That is pimpin!


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Really hot stuff.. I like it a lot.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

omfg!!! those front ends are fawking beautiful!



QUICK!!!! someone buy a JDM front clip and do the swap


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

Butt Hurt said:


> Daaang! That is pimpin!


oh ya guys that front end is the Exalta Front End.

i personally have the exalta headlights for sale.


----------

